# Southern ohio Tournaments



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

It's like no one fishes any tournaments in southern ohio. Does anyone know of any this weekend? If not lets have one!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bassnbuzz (Apr 15, 2004)

they are out there.where would you like to go?maybe i can help.


----------



## TUSCO (Apr 9, 2007)

THERE'S A CLUB OUT OF ATHENS CALLED THE ATHENS COUNTY BASSMASTERS. THEY JUST HAD A TNY AT LAKE SNOWDEN LAST WEEKEND BUT THEY HAVE ONE COMING UP AT BURR OAK ON APRIL 29TH. YOU CAN GET AN APPLICATION AT THEIR WEBSITE Athenscountybassmasters.com OR CALL 740 517-3216 FOR MORE INFO. HOPE THIS HELPS YOU OUT. THE BURR OAK IS AN OPEN TNY. MK


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Would that be SE Ohio? If so would you consider Salt Fork, Seneca, Tappan, Dillon and the river (different ramps and pools) viable options for a trail? Or are there other places I'm missing. Looking at the SE region as a possibility. There have been several attempts to get things going there, but they fizzle with lack of interest.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey jami fabian has a trail se ohio lakes trail. His website will be up in the next week. We just fished at senneca on sunday 33 boats. 5.88 won.
I can e mail you his schdeule and the opens he is having. Send me a email at [email protected]


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

i fished jamie's trail the last 2 years. great trail, very organized, good payouts, and great people. i'f you can still get in i would highly recomend it. he is also having 2 opens this year at seneca. the fall open is capped at 40 boats. he has a flyer posted at www.outdoorsmanrd.com . check it out!


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

alumking Sent you and email, thanks


----------



## skeeter175 (Jul 19, 2006)

Rivervalley Bass Club is having an open tournament at Rocky Fork Saturday April 21. Fishing 7-3 Check out rivervalleybassclub.com for other info and entry form. 1st place pays 1,000.00 with 60 boat field paying down to 8th place. Gonna be a great weekend...come out and fish with us>


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Eastern Buckeye Crappie Club has an event Saturday at Seneca Lake.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

There ya go! I hadn't heard much from Jamie lately and didn't know he was up and running. Good to hear. Good Luck! :G


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

jamie's new web site- www.seoltt.com check it out.


----------

